# InkSoft Offers New Bulk Product Uploader



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now InkSoft users can create multiple customizable and predecorated products for their online stores at one time in a few short steps. The newly released Bulk Product Upload feature does away with having to upload products one by one, helping to build your product selection faster. 

Simply download the Bulk Product CSV template from the “Add New Product” menu, input the product data and upload the saved/completed template. Then upload product images from a Zip folder or by pasting in a direct URL link and then clicking on “Create Products.” Images can be integrated as the product is created or added later in bulk. You can even add a front, back and third and fourth side image.

You’ll receive success and error messages and an email notification when the product creation is complete, allowing you to perform other tasks during the upload. Products are saved, but are auto set to Unpublished to allow review and safeguard against accidental additions. A knowledge base article and video tutorial are available to guide you through the process.

To learn more, go to https://www.inksoft.com/bulk-product-upload-update/

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

